# DIY string silencers?



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

i'm sure its possible, but whiskers are like two bucks


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

A dollar or two a pair. Not worth the time making them. Cat whiskers are also much thinner than bike tire tubes.


----------



## mepperson (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes you can find fishing lure skirts on sale for less and in different colors too.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Never have done that before, but I have used wool yarn. Works very well but doesn't last too long. Most traditional shooters do this.


----------



## gokartjon (Jul 9, 2006)

*Fleece*

I just took some fleece, cut it on the ends, and served it into the string.
Not sure how long it will last, but I figure it is worth a try...


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

You can try cutting the tube into strips 1/16"-1/8" wide and 2" long. The tube is thicker so you should only need 4-6 strips on each end. Tie them in just like you would any other string silencer and trim to the desired length.

Let us know how it works.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

i took 1/2inch wide and 2inch long rubber bands and cut them in to 1/4 strips and they work like a charm


----------



## briansrapier (Jul 25, 2007)

I normally just hack apart a cheap bungee cord. Even a short one will have enough 'whiskers' to do 6-8 bows...


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*cat whiskers*

+1 cheaper
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=981390 :darkbeer:


----------

